# PC hängt sich mit neuer Grafikkarte auf



## Boof (12. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen neuen Monitor von Dell. Es ist der Dell 2407WFP (24" Monitor).
Da die optimale Auflösung von diesem Monitor 1920 x 1200 ist und dies mit der Onboard-Grafikkarte nicht möglich ist, habe ich zuerst eine Matrox G550 eingebaut. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass der Rechner einfriert sobald er den Win-XP-Anmeldebildschirm erreicht.

Nun habe ich eine ATI Radeon Sapphire 9250 eingebaut und das Problem besteht weiterhin.

Das Mainboard ist ein ASUSTeK Computer INC. P4S533MX REV 1.xx mit dem SIS 645DX/651 Chipsatz.

Weiss vielleicht jemand woran es liegen kann, dass sich der Rechner bei einer Auflösung von 1920 x 1200 aufhängt?


----------



## Navy (12. März 2007)

Mhmm... es *könnte* an einem unzureichenden Netzteil liegen. Versuch mal eine geringere Auflösung einmzustellen (recovery mode) und dann einen Grafiklasttest durchzuführen.


----------



## NomadSoul (12. März 2007)

Hast Du denn auch die Onboardgraka deaktiviert? Ab und zu bringt das Windows aus dem tritt wenn die noch aktiv ist. Hast Du die Treiber der alten Karte, vor dem einbau der neuen deaktiviert/deinstalliert?


----------



## Boof (12. März 2007)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die Antworten.

Also ja ich habe die Onboard-Karte deaktiviert und auch die Auflösung runtergestellt aber auch hier ist der PC wieder eingefroren. Es ist egal welche Auflösung ich einstelle. Sogar im VGA-Modus hängt er sich komplett auf, ich glaube das Mainboard hat nen Knacks weg  .


----------



## Navy (12. März 2007)

Boote mal eine LinuxLiveCD und starte einen Windowmanager (Gnome oder KDE). Wenn das Problem dort nicht auftritt, hast Du /vielleicht/ kein Hardwareproblem.

Welche Leistung bietet Dein Netzteil denn?


----------



## Boof (12. März 2007)

Hi,

Das Netzteil hat eine Leistung von 350 Watt.

Eine LinuxLiveCd habe ich hier gerade nicht zur Hand, werde ich aber bei Gelegenheit mal testen. Danke für den Tipp.


----------

